# Unbootable after FreeBSD version 12.0



## nissy (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi.
I'm Nissy.

The FreeBSD version has been upgraded to 12.0.
The error message is as follows.
/sbin/fsck_ufs: undefined symbol "sbget".

Can you tell me what to do about it?
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

I suspect that you didn't finish the upgrade and it's only been partially done.


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 30, 2019)

If that is the case, you would have to boot from an installation medium, go to the shell, chroot into your FreeBSD and redo the upgrade as described here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html
You can check what is the status at the moment with the command `freebsd-version -kru` after you chroot into the system.


----------

